# 30 10 zillas



## Rozzy (Jan 9, 2009)

30 11 14 on 14's with 4/2 offset on brute 750 lifted. Or would the wider rim be better. Still believe in the skinny's but hope the narrow rim will help on the the front. Any thoughts. They say that they are only 10.5 wide


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think you will like the 11's all aroudn.. I did.


----------



## Rozzy (Jan 9, 2009)

Did you go with the 6 inch wide rim? or the 8. I currently run 28/10/12 mud lites all the way around.


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

I have 14x7 front and 14x8 rear wheels. Hopefully my Zillas will be in tomorrow. I am getting 30x11's on all 4. I don't know if I will get to try them out this weekend or not with Mother's day but if I do, I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

i wish i would have got my 29s wide all the around!


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

I got to take the new tires for a spin yesterday. First off, it is a good thing I didn't plan on staying clean, lol. One thing to consider is that the wider rim will cause more tire to stick out past the fenders. I have to say I was very impressed with how well they pulled in some really nasty crud. The handling was actually pretty good and the steering effort wasn't bad for the most part. At times it would work you pretty good though. What really shocked me was the loss of power or rather the lack thereof. My 09 Outy had no problem pulling wheelies in high. In fact, because of the increased traction, it comes up better than it did on the stockers. I think the difference in rim width will mostly be personal preference. If you are worried about your wheels though, the skinnies will be a little better protected where the wides will be a little more vulnerable to getting swiped by rocks.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

for 14" wheels id go with wides all the way around because the front wheel is skinnier


----------



## Rozzy (Jan 9, 2009)

So I went with wides all the way round and skinny rim front wide back waiting for the courier now. Thanks for the imput.


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

I think you are gonna like them.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Here's how wide looks all the way around.


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)




----------

